# Mid-Ohio anyone? June 22-24



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there with friends of family and new friends . One friends son that crew chiefs for a BMW team , will check out meet one of the TRG Racing Porsche drivers that chats on the Audi forum I frequent and some others. It should be a fun time in two weeks. Its tuner car time also at this race and should be a great time.


----------

